

Tell HN: the Milky Way has 16 smaller galaxies orbiting it - tjic
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Milky_Way%27s_satellite_galaxies

======
pavel_lishin
Ugh, as soon as a galaxy gets cool, all these posters and hangers-on start to
orbit.

